# HTPC Recommendation



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking to create a HTPC, but I'm lost as to what to get. I need it to pull as little wattage as possible (Under 50 during playback would be ideal if possible). I have all of my media stored on a NAS, so the only thing the HTPC needs to do is act as a client. I rip my DVDs and Blu-Rays to my NAS, and need it to be able to play those back using VLC without any problems, including the high resolution audio. I do NOT need it to be able to rip the discs-my main PC will handle this. I JUST need it to playback content. Obviously it should have an HDMI out, but it should also have a built in GB ethernet port (Not interested in wireless at all). If I could COMPLETELY control it with a remote, that would be great! Pre configured is fine, but I'm also comfortable building it myself, just need component recommendations.
Thanks!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Mac Mini.

http://www.macworld.com/article/1140182/macmini_mediacenter_remotecontrol.html

This article is from 2009 and the new Mini's don't have DVD drives. But you should be able to get a pre-July 2011 Mini on the Apple refurb store. None right now though.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Mac Mini.
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/1140182/macmini_mediacenter_remotecontrol.html
> 
> This article is from 2009 and the new Mini's don't have DVD drives. But you should be able to get a pre-July 2011 Mini on the Apple refurb store. None right now though.


What do they usually go for? Wattage?
Also, not opposed to a "Media Box" like a Roku, but haven't found one yet that works great and can handle everything I want to throw at it. I've got a Western Digital Live Tv Hub and a Netgear NeoTv. When I'm ripping a movie, sometimes I rip just the movie itself, and these can handle that fine, but sometimes I rip the entire disc, and want to be able to play it back like I have the disc in a player. The Netgear claims to handle this, but it doesn't do a very good job (Plus there are other problems with it). However, another requirement that I have of a set top box is that it MUST allow me to playback all VIDEO files in a folder in a shuffle/random order.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Wattage: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3468

Refurbs usually go for $499 depending on processor/ram etc. You might be able to find one on CL locally as well.

To get a refurb from Apple, you just need to check this page often: http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/mac/mac_mini

Only have a mid-2011 available now. No DVD drive and more processor than you would need.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I use a $99 AppleTV with FireCore aTV Black as a DLNA client. If you want something with a touch more juice you could get a Zotac that would run WIn7 nicely.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> I use a $99 AppleTV with FireCore aTV Black as a DLNA client. If you want something with a touch more juice you could get a Zotac that would run WIn7 nicely.


I liked that Zotac until I saw it could only output 720p. Not sure if it would handle Blu Ray playback either.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't imagine any computer-based HTPC that is going to burn at or under 50W.

I'd suggest you go with a NAS and some clients like the Patriot Box Office that can operate without a transcoder. Transcoding is an enormous waste of energy.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you considered upgrading your WD TV with something like this: http://b-rad.cc/


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

BAHitman said:


> Have you considered upgrading your WD TV with something like this: http://b-rad.cc/


Thanks for that! Looking into it. Posted a comment on the board asking if it can do what I need it to do.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> I liked that Zotac until I saw it could only output 720p. Not sure if it would handle Blu Ray playback either.


The Apple TV does handle BR rips. That was just the bottom line Zotac. They have many models:

http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-hd-ad01.html


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> The Apple TV does handle BR rips. That was just the bottom line Zotac. They have many models:
> 
> http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-hd-ad01.html


I'm looking at this one: http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-nano-xs-ad11-plus.html. Like that it has a remote and as SSD (Should cut down some on power consumption). Any idea about what wattage this would draw?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Apparently under full load draws 31.4W.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5738/...11-plus-redefining-the-small-form-factor-pc/6


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm looking around at reviews and stuff. Wifi streaming isn't that great, but I plan to use wired anyway. Throw a free version of Linux on this, along with VLC, and I think I have what I want! Would putting Windows 7 on it make ANY difference as far as playback or anything?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Not as far as I know, hardware acceleration should be supported in Linux.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I have all of my media stored on a NAS, so the only thing the HTPC needs to do is act as a client.


You don't need a computer at all. WD-TV Live will take care of all of that nicely. I did extensive research on them before I bought mine a couple of years ago, and I still love it.
And it looks like you can use your smartphone as a remote now too.

http://wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=330


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> You don't need a computer at all. WD-TV Live will take care of all of that nicely.


I have a Live Tv Hub, and it doesn't work on all files, and it doesn't give me Blu-Ray playback like if I had put an actual disc into a player.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I have a Live Tv Hub, and it doesn't work on all files, and it doesn't give me Blu-Ray playback like if I had put an actual disc into a player.


I guess I missed that in the original post. I thought you were ripping Blu-rays to the NAS.
My WD-TV plays BR rips all day long.

What software are you using to rip?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm looking at this one: http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-nano-xs-ad11-plus.html. Like that it has a remote and as SSD (Should cut down some on power consumption). Any idea about what wattage this would draw?


Stubborn description: in 6 phrases they insert five times an awful name of the box - 6 ugly 'words' ! Man


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Marlin Guy said:


> I guess I missed that in the original post. I thought you were ripping Blu-rays to the NAS.
> My WD-TV plays BR rips all day long.
> 
> What software are you using to rip?


Ditto. Do you have the latest firmware? I've got the WDTV Live (not even the Live+, w/ addtl Netflix) and not even close to your Live Hub.

Don't have a DVD (.iso) or BluRay (.m2ts) that it can't handle.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I have the latest firmware. Is it that with "Full disc" DVDs and Blu Rays, I HAVE to make them into an .iso? I've just left them in there regular folder setup.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

One of the requirements for an HTPC for me was remembering playback and the ability to "Bookmark" certain points of a movie. For me I ended up with Dell Zino PC's which they don't make any more (at least that I know of) and went with Windows XP and for play back I use an old version of Xlobby for my graphical front end and TheaterTek as my DVD play back software. I have been using this combo for years. I don't know if Theater Tek Supports Blu Ray.

That said does any of the suggestions mentioned here remember play back and offer the ability to bookmark things? I am always interested in finding something new / better.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Kevin, I'm going to send you PM to avoid any feathers getting ruffled over what can and cannot be done with your media.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

For those wondering, I use DVD Shrink to rip regular DVDs, and DVDFab to rip Blu Rays. Once they're ripped and on my local hard drive, I transfer them over to the NAS (Yeah, I could probably just rip them right to the NAS, but just my preference).
With the movies where I just ripped the ENTIRE disc, I have the folder structure, with all the .vob or .m2ts files in them. With my Western Digital Tv Live Hub, when I highlight the title folder and hit play, it tells me there aren't any media files in the folder. The ONLY way to get it to play is to either hit play on the actual file itself that I want (The movie), or hit play on the folder that contains all the files. The problem is, it then just starts playing back the files in order, and I'm not getting any sort of Menu system or anything (I've checked and made sure the disc HAS a menu).
I have attempted to use IMG Burn to make all of the files into an .iso, but then the WD doesn't see the .iso file. I'm at a loss.
This: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=570#tab3 is the media player I'm using.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

I've had good luck with the *ASRock ION* series and it meets your criteria for BD playback and low wattage. Had mine up and running for two or three years now without any hitches.

Also added a *diNovo Mini* and I can do pretty much anything with my htpc.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

Shrink, is, well old? What do you use for a decrypter? Just do a disc copy to .iso for DVDs. Been awhile but I'm pretty sure the WDTV supports full DVD menus.

For BluRay, use BDInfo to find the correct playlist the use the main playlist in TSMuxer for the correct .m2ts (or whatever extension for that movie). Note: I _think _that WDTV supports full BD .isos but only plays the main movie.

Have you tried use the .IFO file for your DVD's (if staying with the full structure approach)?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

If you use Windows 7 and run Media Center, there is a nice add-in called Media Browser.


----------

